# EO blend recipe I just tried



## mmonette100 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All,

Just wanted to share a great EO blend I just used for a batch of soap.

I used 4 parts lavender, 1 part vetiver and 1 part blood orange. For my 2.6 lbs of oils I used about 3 tbsp of the mix. (1 1/2 oz)

It smells wonderful!

Mike


----------



## digit (Nov 1, 2008)

Sounds wonderful!

Digit


----------



## live4suds (Nov 10, 2008)

Sounds very nice.


----------



## Bnky (Sep 14, 2009)

It sounds great...What is the difference between the blood orange and orange?  I haven't smelled blood orange.


----------

